# Spot & Stalk Bear La Sal



## wan2bhunting (Jun 11, 2012)

I just drew out on the Spot & Stalk unit for Bear in the La Sal's. I have never been bear hunting. The reason I put in for this hunt was because i don't have the extra money to pay someone with dogs (although i really wish i could)! I wont have the chance to go over there and scout so I am showing up the day before opening day in October. I was wondering if anyone knew of some good places to start when i get over there? I would appreciate any help or advice! Thank you!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

BEARS all over! seen them in the oak along 2 mile during rilfe deer... also up high!


----------



## wan2bhunting (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks I've been told a little about 2 mile before! Was there snow when you went deer hunting? How high up are they that time of year?


----------

